# Upward Views



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Marunouchi, Tokyo, Japan*

Upward View of Marunouchi by huzu1959, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Shiodome, Minago ward, Tokyo Prefecture, Japan*

Shiodome Skyscrapers by huzu1959, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Otemachi, Chiyoda ward, Tokyo Prefecture, Japan*

Upward view of Otemachi by huzu1959, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Pudong, Shanghai, China*

Untitled by georgefrussell, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Chicago, Illinois, USA*

Chicago 2014 - Day 2 by spikeybwoy - Chris Kemp, on Flickr

Chicago 2014 - Day 2 by spikeybwoy - Chris Kemp, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Shibuya, Tokyo, Japan*

Shibuya by huzu1959, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Haneda Airport, Ota ward, Tokyo Prefecture, Japan*

Haneda Airport by huzu1959, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Shinjuku, Tokyo, Japan*

Upward View #2 by huzu1959, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Holocaust Memorial, Berlin, Germany*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Strand East Tower, Stratford, London, UK*

Upwardly wooden by mikeosbornphoto, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Marunouchi, Tokyo, Japan*

Pipes by huzu1959, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*London, UK*

Amazing Grace by RosLol, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Spinningfields, Manchester, UK*

To The Sky, Spinningfields, Manchester by Steven J Parkes, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Waterloo, London, England*

More Freedom - London City Office Life by Simon & His Camera by Simon & His Camera, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Canary Wharf, London, UK*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*London, UK*

London City by Sirli Raitma Photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Southwark, London, England, UK*

In The Middle - Willis Building London City Office Life by Simon & His Camera, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada*

Financial district by Kevin Krebs, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hong Kong*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*London, England, UK*

London City by Sirli Raitma Photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Lloyd's building, London, England, UK*

Lloyd's Building by Sirli Raitma Photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*The natural museum of Vienna, Vienna, Austria*

palace of science ... by ewaldmario, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hong Kong*

Look up by wZa HK, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Toronto, Ontario, Canada*

_23A9867.jpg by annettekeys, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Toronto, Ontario, Canada*

_23A9825.jpg by annettekeys, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hong Kong*

R1132871.jpg by wZa HK, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*State of Illinois Building, Chicago, United States*

The State in the City by hartsaw, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*The Shard, London, UK*

Looking Up by D. R. HILL, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hong Kong*

DSC07206.jpg by wZa HK, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*200 W Madison St, Chicago, United States*

SAWTOOTH by hartsaw, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Crystals shopping center, Las Vegas, Nevada, US*

City Point... by JH Images.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*155 N Wacker Drive, Chicago, United States*

Of Ice & Sky by hartsaw, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*London, England, UK*

It's All Make Believe - Isn't It (London City Symmetry) by Simon & His Camera, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Puteaux, Ile-de-France, France*

La Défense - Tour Manhattan by Philippe Lejeanvre, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*La Défense, Hauts-de-Seine, Île-de-France, France*

Vertige by JJ Micheli, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*La Défense, Hauts-de-Seine, Île-de-France, France*

Tour Ariane by Andriy Prokopenko, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*La Défense, Hauts-de-Seine, Île-de-France, France
*

Tour Europe by Andriy Prokopenko, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hong Kong*

DSC06825.jpg by wZa HK, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*John Hancock Center, Chicago, United States*

And In Your Dreams You See Us Falling by hartsaw, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*The Borough, London, England*

Days Like Today - London City Office Life by Simon & His Camera, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Lagos Nigeria

*Courtesy of Ladipo Soetan*











*Courtesy of Potterclay Photography*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*LAGOS NIGERIA*

Old V New

















imgur


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Midtown, New York, US*

432 Park Ave by ILNY_, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Arusha Tanzania*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*LUANDA, ANGOLA

Airplane flying over Avenida Lenin, Ingombota by : JessArtes*









https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/h.../e15/11033003_803822009695285_300208619_n.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos guys :cheers:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dar es Salaam, New Avon Hotel *

beautiful buildings in Dar es Salaam, New Avon Hotel . . . #indaressalaam #WWIM11 #WWIM11Dar #photographytz #igersdar #vscotanzania by Oscar Leonard Mwasile, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Dar Es Salaam*









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-NIwsXeKOK7g/VPlRD0cAoxI/AAAAAAAAD9U/ls7jqlndIKc/s1600/jnfxnyf.jpg











http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-wJ3KPYT5stU/VQqGGBc7O1I/AAAAAAAAEBE/B8HYIpdZGvA/s1400/ehden.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*PSPF Towers Dar Es Salaam*









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-oPGwqxOy2nA/VSJhIufMJ_I/AAAAAAAHPa8/eYYGtdcW62E/s1600/DSCF8123.jpg


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*The Borough, London, England*

Shadow of the Shard by farmatronic, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

IMG_7589 by Bôp Bigg, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Walkie-Talkie building, London, England, UK*

Looking up at the Walkie-Talkie building 20 Fenchurch street London by hethelred, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Marina Centre, Central Singapore, Singapore*

The sky is the limit by gunman47, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*La Défense, Haute-de-Seine, France*









Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Downtown Toronto, Ontario, Canada*

Lookup @ night in Downtown Toronto by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Pudong, Shanghai, China*

Pudong - Gloomy by Andy Brandl (PhotonMix.com), on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hong Kong*

Sky view by miltonpics, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hong Kong*

Sky line by miltonpics, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*La Défense, Haute-de-Seine, France*









Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*La Défense, Haute-de-Seine, France*









Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Sydney, Australia*

Birdcages in a quirky little street downtown Sydney by Ray Pokai, trên Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A very good thread.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

- edit: deleted upon request


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Lärkstaden, Östermalm, Stockholm:

Streets of Stockholm by Anastasia Veto, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Aula Medica, Hagastaden, Stockholm:

Karolinska Institute by Adam Ojdahl, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The view towars Storkyrkan in Gamal stan, Stockholm:

Storkyrkobrinken (Film) by Warriorwriter, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hornsberg strand blues, Kungsholmen island, Stockholm:

The Hornsberg Blues by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Riddarholmskyrkan, Riddarholmen islet, Stockohlm:

cityscape of stockholm by svabodda, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

@dj4life: looking up pictures only


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@dj4life: I will not delete those photos, but see previous posts to understand which photos we can post in this thread.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank for your notice, guys. I will check the previous posts to figure out what pictures are most suitable for this thread. Sorry for some unsuitable posts.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Ba Đình, Hanoi, Vietnam*









Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hai Bà Trưng, Hanoi, Vietnam*

vincom tower, hanoi, vietnam by Dat Nguyen, trên Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Shanghai*









https://farm1.staticflickr.com/434/20088814568_297ca973c0_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Metropolitan Church Piano Mexico city*











flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Ex Teresa Arte Museum Mexico City*









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5714/20369296738_7871a112f8_b.jpg


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*London, UK*

Modern London by Christophe Van Biesen, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Ben Nghe, Dist. 1, HCMC, Vietnam*

SAIGON BITEXCO FINANCIAL TOWER by patrick roger, trên Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*NYC*










https://farm1.staticflickr.com/398/19556444920_da20b4f3fc_h.jpg


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Gothenburg, Sweden:*

Gothia Towers revisited by Blondinrikard Fröberg, on Flickr


----------

